

If you like this beer, chances are you also like... - poezn
http://seekshreyas.github.io/beerviz/#

======
brd
The relationships seem a bit off...

For instance, Burton Baton is a relatively unique beer yet it has a surprising
amount of recommendations associated with it while many other beers have few
or none.

Also, how were the beers picked out? Its a relatively small set and its not
based on popularity - which would give people a better reference point. And if
its based on rating, I'm surprised at some of the beers not on the list.

------
mistagrrr
Interesting! The "Choose your preferred beer strength..." by lightness to
darkness doesn't make much sense to me. Stouts (not including doubles and
imperials) are usually much lower ABV (4%-6%) than IPAs and imperial IPA
(6%-12%). I suggest changing to something like "Choose your preferred beer
style...".

------
manachar
I expected something else. I expected to be able to pick a beer I like (e.g.
Deschutes Red Chair, Pliny the Elder, etc.) and see recommendations based on
that. I guess something more like Pandora.

What's here is interesting, but more of a "show me beers based on the
category".

------
brwr
I second the comment about not having heard of any of these beers. Where's the
Budweiser?

Also, the site looks awful on my iPad. I didn't even stick around long enough
to figure out the point of the site because the elements overlaying each other
was really annoying.

~~~
shock-value
I'd say it's to the site's credit that it doesn't include Budweiser and other
cheap mass-produced domestic beers. The site is clearly designed with beer
enthusiasts (or at least budding beer enthusiasts) in mind.

~~~
manachar
Many budding beer enthusiasts start with cheap mass-produced domestics. My
first Belgian style was Blue Moon which is made by Coors.

I can think of no better way to grow someone's beer knowledge than to direct
individuals to better quality versions of beer they are currently enjoying.

------
CanSpice
It's really strange how Oatmeal Stouts apparently have absolutely nothing in
common with other beers, even other types of Stouts. I suspect there's
something wrong with the underlying data...

------
adamneilson
Looks like it could be good but the author needs to check his/her markup on a
mobile. Looks terrible on my iPhone.

------
vm
I would order lots of beer in a heartbeat if there was a way to buy from your
site!

------
sejje
Unfortunately, I can't find any beer I've ever heard of.

I'm not very exotic.

------
Jakob
nice idea!

if i choose "light" i get WarsteinerPremiumDunkel, SpatenDunkel,
HofbräuDunkel, etc. "Dunkel" means "dark", so they are no light beers. And the
camelCase should be with spaces instead.

------
Botono
Just as I always suspected: Stone IPA is like no other!

